# PC aufrüsten und Notebook kaufen



## DeLeni (3. Juli 2011)

*PC aufrüsten und Notebook kaufen*

Hallo liebe Community:

Mein System:
Gehäuse: Thermaltake Kandalf (25 cm Lüfter seitlich - zieht Luft v. aussen)
weitere Lüfter: BeQuiet Silent Wing USC (1 x vorne - zieht Luft v. aussen, 2 x hinten - zieht Luft von innen)
Mainboard: Asus P5W DH deluxe
CPU: Core 2 Duo E6600 2,4 Ghz @ 3,1 Ghz
Kühler: Zalman Kühler CNPS9500 LED
Arbeitsspeicher: 4 x 1 GB GEIL DDR2-800, 4-4-4-12
Netzteil: BeQuiet Dark Power Pro P7 550 Watt
GPU: Nvidea GTX 260 GSPE 650 (Gainward - Desingn)


Mein Ziel:
Mainboard: MSI P67A-C45
CPU: i5-2500k
Arbeitsspeicher: 2 x 4 GB Kingston HyperX DDR3-1333 Kid CL 9-9-9 


Die Fragen:
1. Welchen günstigen und vor allem leisen CPU-Lüfter würdet ihr dazu kaufen?
2. Reicht die Leistung meines Netzteils, um in etwa einem Jahr auch eine neue Grafikkarte zu kaufen und/oder ist meine aktuelle Grafikkarte vielleicht schon so schlecht, dass bereits heute eine neue (bis etwa 150,00 Euro) nötig wäre?
3. Bei meinem Gehäuse gibt es oben genau 2 USB-Anschlussmöglichkeiten. Kann man die zwei bei dem Mainboard vorhandenen USB 3.0 Anschlüsse an diesen anschließen?

_____________________


Eigentlich war ja geplant, dass meine Frau meinen aktuellen PC bekommen soll und ich mir in einiger Zeit einen neuen Komplett-PC (ca. 800 Euro) kaufen sollte. Nun möchte sie aber ein Laptop. Dabei kenne ich mich leider überhaupt nicht aus.

Das Ziel daher: Meinen aktuellen PC für mich kostengünstig aufrüsten und meiner Frau den Laptop-Wunsch erfüllen. Dabei hätte ich aber auch einiges, was mir wichtig wäre.

Der Laptop wird einfach als zweiter Desktoprechner gekauft. Meine Frau möchte diesen nicht ständig mitnehmen sondern einfach nur in der Wohnung mobil sein. Ihre Ansprüche wären wohl mit einem 400 Euro Notebook abgegolten. Wenn wir aber ein Laptop kaufen, möchte ich wenigstens, dass man damit spielen kann.

Daher würde ich mir einen 17 Zoll Monitor wünschen. Bei Prozessor und Grafikkarte bin ich leider überfordert. Was sollte da mindestens drin sein? Der i5-2410M schein nicht besonders stark zu sein und Radeon HD 6650M und GeForce GT540M hören sich besser an, als sie sind. Auch USB 3.0 finde ich wichtig.
Meine Anforderung wäre, dass ich Spiele wie CIV 5, Total War Shogun2, Siedler und andere Strategiespiele mit anständiger Qualität darauf spielen kann.
Für Rollenspiele wie The Witcher 3 und andere zukünftige Titel würde ich auf den Desktop ausweichen. Wenn der Laptop auch mit diesen Spielen zurecht käme, wäre dass natürlich fantastisch. Preislich dachte ich an max. 800 Euro. Gibts da etwas? Auf was soll man sonst achten?

Viele Fragen, aber ich weiß ja aus Erfahrung: Hier werden Sie geholfen 



PS: Verkaufe noch eine Asus ATI-1950XTX Grafikkarte und ein 560W LC-Power LC6560T V2.0 14 cm Lüfter-Netzteil für zusammen 15,00 Euro


----------



## bruchpilot94 (4. Juli 2011)

Moin,
zur Graka: wenn du mit dieser zufrieden bist dann spricht (ausser hohem Stromverbrauch) eig. nichts gegen sie.
Jenachdem was für eine Grafikkarte du dir kaufen möchtest reicht das Netzteil.
Ich allerdings würde ich (sofern das Budget es hergibt ) alles auf einmal aufrüsten.

Zur CPU möchtest du übertakten ? wenn nicht dann würde ich dir zum deutlich günstigeren und unwesentlich langsameren i5 2400 und einem Mainboard mit nem "kleineren" Chip  raten.
Kühler: Skythe Mugen 2
USB : ...wenn dein Gehäuse USB3 hat könntest du (sofern dort vorhanden) die an das Mainboard anschließen. Aber wenn das MB nur hinten USB3 anschlüsse hat funzt das nicht es muss ein Anschluss auf der Platine vorhanden sein.


----------



## Herbboy (4. Juli 2011)

Bei Laptops wirst Du in dem Preisrahmen nur wenige bessere Karten als die 540m finden. Das ist halt ein wenig kurios: ab 450€ gibt es die schon, aber bis ca. 800€ findest Du fast keine bessere... die Unterschiede sind bis dahin halt Verarbeitung, Ausstattung und CPU. Die 540m ist aber auch recht passabel, guckst Du hier mal die Spielebenches: NVIDIA GeForce GT 540M - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ

Und bei den CPUs darfst Du Dich nicht von Taktraten usw. verwirren lassen: ein i5-2410m ist eine sehr starke mobile Dualcore. Nur falls ein Spiel stark von Quad profitiert, wäre ein Quad besser, der wäre dann vielleicht bei nem anderen Spiel wiederum sogar schwächer. 

Hier wäre ein Notebook imt einer AMD 6850, die ist besser als die 540m: Acer Aspire 7750G-2414G62Mnkk, Radeon HD 6850 (LX.RK002.015) | Geizhals.at Deutschland hier noch einer: Acer Aspire 7750G-2418G50mnkk, Radeon HD 6850 (LX.RK002.017) | Geizhals.at Deutschland  hier mit einem Quacore: Acer Aspire 7750G-2634G50Mnkk, Radeon HD 6850 (LX.RB102.08 | Geizhals.at Deutschland  hier noch ein HP mit einer 6770m: HP Pavilion dv7-6101sg (LS079EA) | Geizhals.at Deutschland  Leistung der 6850: AMD Radeon HD 6850M - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ

Mit Nvidia gibt es halt nur die 540m, vereinzelt auch 550m, die aber kaum besser ist. Da gibt es so viele, dass Du lieber zuerst mal weitere Wünsche nennen solltest, zB Festplattengröße, Anschlüsse, lieber 600€ und "passabel" oder doch 800€ ausreizen mit "eventuelle bessere Verarbeitung" ? USb 3.0 und 17 Zoll war da ja bisher das einzige. Das HP hat aber glaub ich kein USB3.0


----------



## DeLeni (4. Juli 2011)

Vielen Dank insbesondere bei der Hilfe im Bezug auf das Notebook.
Da bin ich nämlich echt auf eure Hilfe angewiesen 

Der Vierkerner den du beschrieben hast würde mich schon sehr interessieren. Ich sehe halt schon die Probleme, die ich mit meinem übertakteten Core2Duo E6600 habe und fürchte daher, dass der i5 nicht deutlich schneller ist. Der i7 scheint da gerade bei neueren Spielen mehr Power zu haben und die Grafikkarte Radeon 6850 ist auch ganz gut.
Nur sparen die hier wieder am Arbeitsspeicher. Kann man da einfach einen weiteren 2 GB Riegel rein schieben oder muß ich auch beim Laptop darauf achten, dass immer baugleicher Speicher drin ist, damit er schneller läuft?

Arbeitsspeicher hätte ich schon gerne mind. 6 GB, Festplatte reichen mir 500 GB. BlueRay kann ich verzichten.

MediaMarkt hätte derzeit ja auch ein Angebot.

Media Markt. Notebook: Acer Aspire 7750G - 2414G75Mnkk nur 599.00 €

Dort ist "nur" eine ATI Radeon 6650 verbaut.

Meinst du, damit könnte ich auch moderne Strategiespiele zocken oder sind der i7 und die ATI 6850 einen Aufpreis von 200 Euro wert?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Herbboy (4. Juli 2011)

Schau mal bei der Seite, die ich verlinkt hab - da stehen rechte die ganzen Grafikchips mit Links, da ist sicher auch die 6650 dabei. Spielen können wirst Du die Spiele sicher, die Frage ist eher, ob Du sie so spielen können wirst, wie DU es gern hättest. zB Civ5 kann ich auf meinem Notebook mit einer Nvidia 8600m GT (DDR2) auf mittel noch spielen, bei größeren Maps halt nur auf niedrigen Details.

Du kannst bei den Spielebenchmark-Werten auch auf die Werte klicken, da steht dann, mit welcher CPU die gemessen wurden. Da kannst Du mal Strategiespiele raussuchen und schauen, ob ein Quadcore da wirklich mehr bringt beim gleichen Grafikchip.

Wegen RAM: Du musst halt schauen, ob da vorher nur einer oder zwei Riegel drin sind. Notebooks haben nur 2 Steckplätze. Aber es muss kein baugleicher RAM sein, nur die techn. Daten sollten besser gleich sein, zB so-dimm ddr3-1333 CL9. Vom vorhandenen RAM kannst Du es mit dem Tool CPU-Z bei SPD nachsehen. Am besten auch online schauen, so 4GB Notebook-RAM sollten nciht mehr als 25-40€ kosten, und es reicht ValueRAM von Kingston oder so, die sind bei Notebooks bewährt. Falls es DDR3 ist: PC GAMES - Wissen, was gespielt wird!


----------



## Fraggerick (5. Juli 2011)

wegen cpu vs gpu: guck mal da: Core i3-2100 im Test: Sandy Bridge mit zwei Kernen und SMT auf dem Prüfstand - intel, sandy bridge, core i3 (der bf_bc2 benchmark)

der i3-dualcore schafft 70frames, der i5-2500 93 frames.

das merkst du im spiel nichtmal als "pro"  (150 euro unterschied)

und guck mal da: Geforce GTX 580 im Test: Die bessere Geforce GTX 480? - fermi - Seite 4

wenn du die 150euro (gut, bisshen mehr) aber in die grafik steckst, und statt einer gtx460 eine gtx 580 kaufst, kannst du die frames verdoppeln...

kurz: kein mensch brauch zum spielen einen i7, eigentlich brauch auch kein mensch einen i5 (ausnahmen: verkackt programierte spiele wie gta)


----------



## DeLeni (5. Juli 2011)

Sodele..

Inzwischen weiß ich von verschiedenen Shops, dass diese die Laptops nicht von direkt bei sich aufrüsten, weil dann Garantieansprüche beim Hersteller verloren gehen sollen. So zumindest Alternate und one.de

Ausserdem muss ich bei dem Laptop die verbauten 4 GB (2x2GB) gegen 8 GB (2x4GB) tauschen. Ärgerlich, dass ich so ungebrauchten Arbeitsspeicher verliere...

Wie ich dem letzten Post entnehme sollte ich dann wohl lieber auf einen i7 Laptop verzichten und dafür einen i5 mit schnellerer Grafikkarte (hier dann wohl die ATI 6850M) nehmen.

Was mich leider wirklich sehr beschäftigt ist die Frage, ob 4 GB mehr Speicher und die ATI 6850 wirklich 140 Euro (nämlich 739.- zzgl. Versand) mehr wert sind, als das aktuelle MediaMarkt-Angebot mit eben 4 GB weniger Speicher, ATI 6650 und dafür aber 750 GB Festplatte (also +250 GB) für 599 Euro.
Im ersten Jahr würden 4 GB Speicher doch bestimmt auch noch reichen... ?

Herbboys Ansicht finde ich gar nicht so verkehrt. In vielen anderen Posts schreibt er ja, dass man sich minimale Mehrleistungen durch überproportional viel Geld erkaufen muß. Daher scheint es häufig klüger, einfach ein weniger perfektes Gerät zu kaufen und dieses dafür einige Monate früher durch ein moderneres zu ersetzen.
Genau der Ansatz lässt mich ein wenig zu dem roten Riesen tendieren. Das liegt wohl daran, dass ich mir im Laptopbereich einfach nicht im klaren bin, wie groß der Untereschied zw. 6650 und 6850 tatsächlich ist, weil der Nachteil der 6850 wohl darin besteht, dass diese ebenfalls nur GDDR3-Speicher einsetzt.

Tat mir leider noch nie so schwer beim Kauf irgendeiner Hardware... Das erste Laptop halt


----------



## Herbboy (5. Juli 2011)

Also, was Fraggerick wegen i5 und i7 schrieb war auf Desktops bezogen - da ist ein i5 auch schon ein Quadcore.

Aber trotzdem ist es eben fraglich, ob ein Quad wirklich mehr bringt als ein guter Dualcore, zumal all diese Grafkkarten halt so oder so grad mal so stark sind wie eine Desktopkarte wie die AMD 5770 oder sogar schwächer, wo man an sich sagt, dass für die Spiele und Grafikmodi, in denen ein Qaud viel bringt, die Grafikleistung wiederum nicht reicht.

Für die 6850 gibt es halt leider nur Benches mit nem Quadcore, da ist zb (in Klammern die Werte der 6650 mit einem Dualcore) Mafia 2 auf mittel in 55FPS (45FPS), Starcraft 2 auf max 20FPS (16FPS), battlefield BC2 auf hoch 39FPS (32FPS), Risen 47FPS (39 FPS)... wenn die 6850 jetzt nur Dualcore hat, sind es halt vermutlich weniger FPS, aber schwer zu sagen, wieviele - und vlt sind es sogar nicht mal weniger... musst Du dann wissen, ob Du für im besten Falle vermutlich um die 15%, vlt auhc mal 20% mehr FPS die 140€ zahlen willst.

Ob die Karte nun DDR3 hat oder DDR5, spielt auch keine Rolle - außer es gibt zwei Varianten auf dem Markt, so dass man vorher wissen muss, welche von beiden im Notebook steckt. Ansonsten hast Du aber ja die Werte mit der 6850 vorliegen, egal ob die nun immer nur DDR3 hat oder nicht.


Wegen RAM: mehr als 4Gb wirst Du wenn überhaupt dann nur für Dinge wie Videoediting brauchen. Für gaming: falls es mal so weit ist, dass mehr als 4GB was bringen, wäre nur eine 6850 oder so eine Karte sicher ohnehin zu schwach für die Grafikeinstellungen, in denen 8Gb was bringen


----------

